
Make ES6, Not Coffee - jsalonen
http://gofore.com/ohjelmistokehitys/make-es6-coffee/
======
WorldMaker
Good points here. It complains a bit about the semicolons and as Standard
([http://standardjs.com/](http://standardjs.com/)) points out, you don't
actually _need_ most of the semicolons.

